# Pen blank squaring jig



## rizay (Dec 13, 2009)

I just finished up a tutorial on a pen blank squaring jig used in conjunction with a bench top sander. Below is a picture of the project. To see my free plans click HERE.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

You may want to know that I have tried to get to your website to see the plans 3 times (separated by at least an hour each time) and I cannot get there. It times out.

This is probably why you are not getting any replies to your topic.


----------



## rizay (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks for the update Rich. I am not having any issue right now. Maybe something was up with the net?? Anyway, here is my site: http://rizaydog.webs.com/

Thanks again


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Why square it? Aren't you just going to make it round?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I can't get there with the new link.


----------



## rizay (Dec 13, 2009)

The jig just squares the end of the pen blank to the inner tube. Then when you assemble the pen, the parts fit squarely. Sorry about the link. It still works for me. I'll look into it. Try this ONE.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Nope, same thing, I'll try to remember to come back a test it later.

I never thought about just squaring the ends to the axis ;-)) thx,


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

I was able to get the plan. I've tried the metal jig that's sold at retail locations and felt they were a bit flimsy and aren't that accurate but yours looks more rigid. I turn a lot of pens that start with odd shaped blanks like deer antler and a jig like this makes it easy to square the blank to the tubes eliminating those tiny gaps that appear after assembly. Thanks for the plan. Great job and great website!


----------



## rizay (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks Mike. I have never tried the metal version. But this one is pretty stable.


----------



## rizay (Dec 13, 2009)

I received a tip and thought I would share it. Add a second nut onto the bolt. Adjust the nut to press on the back of your blank to keep it from kicking back when it strikes the sanding disc. It works great.


----------



## rizay (Dec 13, 2009)

Ok guys, I have another project almost finished that you may be interested in. I will post when I get it done. Keep an eye out for my pen blank drilling jig…


----------

